# Greetings from Latte-Land (Seattle)



## kyudogrrl66 (May 7, 2006)

Hi All! My name is Restita (call me "Rusty" ) and I was introduced to Martial Talk by another member. I currently study Tai Chi, Kyudo, and Iaido. I also run a studio with a business partner, teaching Kajukenbo, Tai Chi, and Doce Pares Eskrima. 

This is a great forum....I'm glad I was introduced to it! I hang out at MySpace.com, and some of the martial arts discussions boards are a bit wacky and out of control. Its nice to see martial arts discussions here on Martial Talk, that make SENSE!  

See you around!

Restita


----------



## MJS (May 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Blindside (May 7, 2006)

Hi Rusty!  Good to see you here, the FMA forums here and the associated FMATalk are a bit busier than the SEA forum over at SFI.

Lamont


----------



## Henderson (May 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Rusty!


----------



## Aaron Fields (May 7, 2006)

Hey there Rusty, hope all is going well.  Looks like we will be seeing each other later this month.

Talk to you soon,

Aaron Fields
www.seattle-jujutsu.org


----------



## bobster_ice (May 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Martial Talk!!!


----------



## Kacey (May 7, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Lisa (May 7, 2006)

Welcome Rusty!


----------



## Brian King (May 7, 2006)

Hey neighbor,
Welcome to Martial Talk!


See you on the floor soon
Friends
Brian King
http://systemanw.com/


----------



## stone_dragone (May 7, 2006)

Welcome, make yourself at home!


----------



## Gemini (May 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Rusty!


----------



## still learning (May 7, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums.........Aloha


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 7, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## shesulsa (May 8, 2006)

Welcome, Restita!  Enjoy!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 8, 2006)

Hi and Welcome Rusty 

Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## HKphooey (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Swordlady (May 8, 2006)

Hey Rusty...long time no see!    Good seeing another familiar face from SFI.


----------



## kyudogrrl66 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the very warm welcome everybody!! Its great to see some others here that I already know  .


----------



## beau_safken (May 8, 2006)

Hope the weather is better than when I left that place 5 months ago.  That 2-3 months of straight rain and flooding over near Fall City sure didn't make Seattle a fun place.  

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## kyudogrrl66 (May 10, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Hope the weather is better than when I left that place 5 months ago. That 2-3 months of straight rain and flooding over near Fall City sure didn't make Seattle a fun place.
> 
> Welcome and enjoy.


 
Yep, the weather is better.....now its sunny and chilly. :ultracool 

Just kidding.....we've had a good few sunny and warm days last week....and we're expecting one tomorrow. Until summer, our Spring season sure is wierd!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 11, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Drac (May 11, 2006)

Greetings Rusty and welcome to MT....


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kelly keltner (May 13, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Cyber Ninja (May 24, 2006)

Welcome Rusty!  I really like Doce Pares. Look forward to chatting in the future.


----------



## kyudogrrl66 (May 25, 2006)

Thank you for the very warm welcome. I'm sure I'll enjoy this place alot!


----------



## Michael Billings (May 25, 2006)

Howdy from Austin, Texas.  I would love to study more Iaido or Iai-jitsu.  It is extremely difficult to find anyone following the way of the sword down here.

Welcome to MT and we will look forward to you incisive comments, and slicing remarks.

 - Michael


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------

